# **PREGNANT BUT NOT SHOWING??**



## Shanespony (Apr 3, 2022)

Hiya! Recently picked up this girly, beginning of February. We were told she should foal any time between end of March and end of April. The last owners pasture bred and didn't keep tabs so we don't have a super good idea of when. She is 15 years old and has had 2 foals that we know of. She started having some milk/colostrum we can take from her a little over a week ago but her bags still haven't fully filled. The baby has been a very active little thing too. We also just recently clipped her. 
Here are some photos. Let me know your thoughts. 








She definitely looked a lot more pregnant with all that hair! I'll have to get a photo of her from the front that's recent since she's been shaved.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 3, 2022)

They can hide it very very well. I see a cute little baby belly for sure though. Her udder is definitely starting. Are you familiar with ph testing? Here’s an example of one of my girls hiding their baby. She was 324 days in this picture! Had a perfectly normal sized colt.

Pretty girl by the way! Who’s the sire?


----------



## Taz (Apr 3, 2022)

She doesn't look like she's hiding it to me . She's lovely. I have to ask.... Are you set up for foaling? Do you have a camera up to watch her at night? Have you done this before? If not have you read up on it and watched videos? You can't be too prepared


----------



## LostandFound (Apr 3, 2022)

She doesn't look like she is hiding anything to me either. Looks like you still have a bit to go but I would say sometime this month is a pretty good guess.


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 3, 2022)

Taz said:


> She doesn't look like she's hiding it to me . She's lovely. I have to ask.... Are you set up for foaling? Do you have a camera up to watch her at night? Have you done this before? If not have you read up on it and watched videos? You can't be too prepared



We've never foaled a pony before but we have had foals in the past! The pony thing is definitely new! We are doing a ton of research. Unfortunately we do not have a camera. Would absolutely love to have one though  My mom keeps getting quite worried since she's use to seeing very round wide prego mares lol so I figured I'd put something up to get more opinion!


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 3, 2022)

LostandFound said:


> She doesn't look like she is hiding anything to me either. Looks like you still have a bit to go but I would say sometime this month is a pretty good guess.



I sure hope so! I'm so excited to see the little one! I will definitely have to keep updated


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 3, 2022)

She is super cute. That front photo is says it all.  I look forward to hearing and seeing more about her


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 3, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> They can hide it very very well. I see a cute little baby belly for sure though. Her udder is definitely starting. Are you familiar with ph testing? Here’s an example of one of my girls hiding their baby. She was 324 days in this picture! Had a perfectly normal sized colt.
> 
> Pretty girl by the way! Who’s the sire?



I am familiar with pH testing! I've been attempting to test but her milk is currently a little too thick to get enough to do tests by pool strips. 
The mares sire is Flabys Mr Chips 
And the stallion she's bred to is Bristol El Dorado


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 3, 2022)

Shanespony said:


> I am familiar with pH testing! I've been attempting to test but her milk is currently a little too thick to get enough to do tests by pool strips.
> The mares sire is Flabys Mr Chips
> And the stallion she's bred to is Bristol El Dorado



Looked them up! Nice bloodlines. I sure do like American shetlands. Nice boys for sure!


----------

